# Anal glands = constipation???



## dlearyous (Jul 25, 2009)

If the dogs anal glads are giving them problems will they act like they are constipated? Dugan keeps acting like he has to go poop, but nothing happens. He has gone some, but he keeps acting like there is more. Two days ago he was scooting. 

On the other hand he tries to eat anything he can get ahold of outside and I've had to fish many a peice of trash out of his mouth. If he got something I didn't see it might also be causing a problem coming out the other end.

Any thoughts?


----------



## yazz (Aug 3, 2009)

Harry my miniature poodle had anal gland issues a few months after we got him at the RSPCA. Straining, then loose stools etc etc. We took him to the vet and whatever it was ( mind you, I still don't understand fully what the whole anal gland thing is?!!), was sorted out. I was told to watch his diet, ie, nothing too oily, fatty, processed blah blah...
At one point there was even a bit of blood spotting which he was given meds for ( was told many poodles have delicate stomaches). I think it may have also been due to his adjustment in diet after being a rescue poodle -then joining a home with a regular and more exotic diet.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I have not yet experienced anything with anal glands. I would like to understand that a bit better myself.
_


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

dlearyous said:


> If the dogs anal glads are giving them problems will they act like they are constipated? Dugan keeps acting like he has to go poop, but nothing happens. He has gone some, but he keeps acting like there is more. Two days ago he was scooting.
> 
> On the other hand he tries to eat anything he can get ahold of outside and I've had to fish many a peice of trash out of his mouth. If he got something I didn't see it might also be causing a problem coming out the other end.
> 
> Any thoughts?


Yes, I would take him to the vet. They would be able to tell you for sure.... but if they scoot usually it can be other things too.


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

I would have him checked for worms. Scooting is usually worms but if he has the runs of any type he could just be whiping his but. My guys have done this if they have a small cling on.
I keep the fur very short around there to help but if it is an ongoing issue and you have clipped away any dirty fur I would suggest a vet trip.
Take a stool sample with you


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Actually, scooting usually indicates an anal sac problem. I would take him to your vet and have the anal sacs emptied.


----------



## dlearyous (Jul 25, 2009)

Well whatever it was it cleared up on his own. I think it may have been his anal glands. He had loose stools whatever small amount he did go over the weekend. He's eating the same thing as what the breeder was using, Blue Buffalo which is supposed to be very good, so I don't think it had anything to do with his food. When I called the Vet Monday they thought it might be worms, but he was just treated for worms on the 5th. They asked that I bring in a sample, but by that afternoon he was better. Today he had a grooming appt and also had his anal sacs emptied so we should be good for awhile. Thanks for all your responses!

BTW, why is it that kids and pets seem to always get sick after doctor's hours?!


----------

